

Ask HN: How Do You Manage Your Office Library - euroclydon

We&#x27;re about to start a library in the office, and I have some nice books I was thinking of adding just to get things started. The company will reimburse anyone for new books, so long as their put in the library. We may add our own movies and novels for leisure (not paid for by company).<p>My question is: Do you use a notebook or software program to check-in, check-out? Do you have problems with books disappearing? Any advice is appreciated.
======
sumodirjo
If you already use project management software like jira, I think you can use
that? so the lane will be available, borrowed, returned.

Add book as issue and people can move books from available to borrowed and
returned. But there should be one person as owner of the library who will
check and the only one who can drag book from returned to availabe

